# Torrox, 4 questions



## Twain

Hi

New in this forum but I've used it for some days now.
Reading threads both old and new and learned a lot of your experience.
Also the main info from the front page and sub pages.

Also google is of much help but sometimes it's best to ask those with
hands on experience, hence my new thread here for you.

Sorry for this long first post, but just wanted to introduce myself 
and what I've done so far to get to know Spain.
I appreciate your time reading and any answer you have to my questions.

A few years ago I was in Spain for about 2 months.
Driving from Madrid, via Granada, Motril and down to Gibraltar.
And back to Torrox and stayed there some time.
So I've seen what the rest of the coast (and inland) can offer (at a glimpse).
Part of it on the new highway but most on the old coast road.

Choosing Torrox is also based on the climate, the best (or one of the best) in Europe.
Revealing that my move is related to health issues.
Torrox got what I needed from day to day and I loved Torre del Mar also which can give me 
a bit more "life" if needed (and the large shoppingcenter El Ingenio).
Only 15 minutes by car away from Torrox also.

So I think I've choosen the right place when I go for Torrox. Still, I'll try the place for a longer period before I decide.

There are still much left for me to sort out before I can settle in Torrox.
So this is my first steps at getting to know what I've missed and should think about before leaving Norway.

For one, my budget is still not ready (it probably will be later this year).
But I see that other posts prices of groceries and diesel. Compared to Norway it's very cheap. I'll guess around 50-75% on most things.

So what's my questions?

Q1:
Where to live.
My first choise would be a small villa up in the Torrox valley. (ca 10-15km from the coast).
I'm single and would only need 2 bedrooms (the one extra for family and friends visiting).
What are the typical prices now and will Torrox also see a drop for uptil 20% in these prices in near future?
Any trusted real estate agents in Torrox to take a look at on the net? (better than others?)
What if I choose to build a new house?

Q2:
Water, sewage, garbage, electricity, insurance, tax, Internet connection.
Have I forgotten something?
Is there a place I can find those prices for Torrox? Or does anyone have an estimate.
Regarding the tax, any on the property? My pension from Norway?
Are Internet connections via the land line possible in all of Torrox? Or do I need to keep an eye on where I settle?
What speeds are typical available? Do you get the 10Mbps at around 30-40euros?

Q3:
Budget.
At the moment my budget are 1500 Euro pr. month.
I expect that to increase, don't know how much but I'll see later on.
How much more do you think is needed?
Would I be able to survive on that amount in Torrox?
I don't smoke and I don't drink alcohol due to my health situation at the moment.
Again, I'm just one person living a quiet life.

Q4:
Interest rates/Mortgage.
My understanding is that in Spain the mortgage interest is not a percentage of the loan, but the Euribor rate plus a percentage.
Based on the Euribor for 2009, plus 1% interest on top of that (typical for some banks I see)
I get the impression that the mortgage interest rate vary from around 4% in January to around 2% now in May?
Is it easy to get a mortgage? Let's say for 200.000 Euros, how much income/security would the bank ask for?
What are the typical down payment plans? (how many years, in Norway 20-25 years are common).
Would it be cheaper to lend the money in Norway instead?


To sum it up, pardon my English and thank you for reading all the way down here.


----------



## SteveHall

WELCOME! 

A very interesting post with a lot of good points and questions. Many of these have been answered before and I would suggest that you look through a lot of the old threads - especially the cost of living threads. 

The "big one" would be getting a mortgage. You are going to find that massively more difficult than you would have even a few short months ago - so if you are going to need finances then you should definitely be checking the options before you go much further. Certainly many of the banks who were falling over themselves to lend money to expats last year have now pulled in their reins and in some cases are just not lending to non-Spanish tax residents. If you look in some of the local Scandinavian press (En Sueco, La Danesa, Solkysten etc) you will see who is working in the Scandi market still (Jyske?) 

As for living on 1500 euros that would obviously depend on whether your mortgage was 0 or 1500 euros per month but if it were (say) 500 then yes you could live on 1000. It's not the tobacco and the alcohol that are the (financial) killers in Spain but more basics. 10 MB for 30 euros - tja, tror inte det!!! We're even further behind than Sweden LOL. Many of us (ask Jojo) are happy to get a copper wire hanging on to the net! 

Building a house? It would take a VERY brave man to do that on this coast. Apart from the papeleo and the horrendous delays there is the whole matter of the legality of it all. You seem to have very basic requirements and I would definitely recommend that for your first house that you opt for an already built one. 

As regards your English - it is excellent. Congratulations


----------



## Xose

SteveHall said:


> WELCOME!
> 
> ......
> 
> As regards your English - it is excellent and puts many of our contributors to shame. If you wish you can PM me in Norwegian but I am sure that will not be necessary.


That was a tad adjacent wasn't it Mr Chairman?!

You sure that was good PR - or even CRM?!


----------



## SteveHall

OK, I'll delete it if you think it will offend XTreme LOL


----------



## jojo

Twain said:


> Hi
> 
> New in this forum but I've used it for some days now.
> Reading threads both old and new and learned a lot of your experience.
> Also the main info from the front page and sub pages.
> 
> Also google is of much help but sometimes it's best to ask those with
> hands on experience, hence my new thread here for you.
> 
> Sorry for this long first post, but just wanted to introduce myself
> and what I've done so far to get to know Spain.
> I appreciate your time reading and any answer you have to my questions.
> 
> A few years ago I was in Spain for about 2 months.
> Driving from Madrid, via Granada, Motril and down to Gibraltar.
> And back to Torrox and stayed there some time.
> So I've seen what the rest of the coast (and inland) can offer (at a glimpse).
> Part of it on the new highway but most on the old coast road.
> 
> Choosing Torrox is also based on the climate, the best (or one of the best) in Europe.
> Revealing that my move is related to health issues.
> Torrox got what I needed from day to day and I loved Torre del Mar also which can give me
> a bit more "life" if needed (and the large shoppingcenter El Ingenio).
> Only 15 minutes by car away from Torrox also.
> 
> So I think I've choosen the right place when I go for Torrox. Still, I'll try the place for a longer period before I decide.
> 
> There are still much left for me to sort out before I can settle in Torrox.
> So this is my first steps at getting to know what I've missed and should think about before leaving Norway.
> 
> For one, my budget is still not ready (it probably will be later this year).
> But I see that other posts prices of groceries and diesel. Compared to Norway it's very cheap. I'll guess around 50-75% on most things.
> 
> So what's my questions?
> 
> Q1:
> Where to live.
> My first choise would be a small villa up in the Torrox valley. (ca 10-15km from the coast).
> I'm single and would only need 2 bedrooms (the one extra for family and friends visiting).
> What are the typical prices now and will Torrox also see a drop for uptil 20% in these prices in near future?
> Any trusted real estate agents in Torrox to take a look at on the net? (better than others?)
> What if I choose to build a new house?
> 
> Q2:
> Water, sewage, garbage, electricity, insurance, tax, Internet connection.
> Have I forgotten something?
> Is there a place I can find those prices for Torrox? Or does anyone have an estimate.
> Regarding the tax, any on the property? My pension from Norway?
> Are Internet connections via the land line possible in all of Torrox? Or do I need to keep an eye on where I settle?
> What speeds are typical available? Do you get the 10Mbps at around 30-40euros?
> 
> Q3:
> Budget.
> At the moment my budget are 1500 Euro pr. month.
> I expect that to increase, don't know how much but I'll see later on.
> How much more do you think is needed?
> Would I be able to survive on that amount in Torrox?
> I don't smoke and I don't drink alcohol due to my health situation at the moment.
> Again, I'm just one person living a quiet life.
> 
> Q4:
> Interest rates/Mortgage.
> My understanding is that in Spain the mortgage interest is not a percentage of the loan, but the Euribor rate plus a percentage.
> Based on the Euribor for 2009, plus 1% interest on top of that (typical for some banks I see)
> I get the impression that the mortgage interest rate vary from around 4% in January to around 2% now in May?
> Is it easy to get a mortgage? Let's say for 200.000 Euros, how much income/security would the bank ask for?
> What are the typical down payment plans? (how many years, in Norway 20-25 years are common).
> Would it be cheaper to lend the money in Norway instead?
> 
> 
> To sum it up, pardon my English and thank you for reading all the way down here.



Hi, well lotsa questions. First of all Torrox is apparently a great place and we have a couple of people who come oin here who live there, so I'm sure they'll be only to happy to talk about that.

Living on 1500€ a month, well I have rougly that to live on and I've got two children and three dogs. Its a bit of a struggle, but I manage and if there's only one of you... however, it very much depends on your mortgage repayments??? Mortgages are not easy to get either these days. You'll need proof of earnings via tax records, or a very good, comprehensive set of books for at least the last three years. I suspect if you havent been living in Spain then that maybe a problem????? I dont know about Norway, but the UK banks will not take on a mortgage on a property outside of the UK, something to do with if they need to repossess.

But anyway as house prices are still falling in Spain for now, maybe renting would be a better idea until everything falls into place for you and indeed the economy???

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain

Hiya,

Wow, you seem to have lots of very good questions.

Norway eh, we have friends in Stavanger. Anyway, good luck in whatever you decided or maybe you have already made your decision.

Sounds we should go and take a look at Torrox 

We managed Istan and Malaga at the weelend, the former has a rather nice lagoon and is set up high in the mountains.

Dave


----------



## Chica

Hi Twain,

:welcome:to the forum.

Good to hear you are planning to settle in this area. The official questions have already been answered so I won't go there again.  Internet connections in the campo can sometimes be a problem and I know a few people that live in the coutryside that also has a problem with their moblie so you would need to be careful about that. The cost for us is €50 a month but that gives us 24/7 free access.

As you probably know, there is a large norwegen expat community in the village but I don't know about the outskirts of the village.

As I can't pm you if you can pm me a contact phone number I know an estate agent that has been here for many years and speaks norwegen and has great knowledge of the area and officialdom. She will contact you if you would like her to. 

I read in a spanish national newspaper once that Torrox is the 3rd most expensive place to live in spain . How true that is I don't know. But I do know that you would live here quite comfortably on 1,500 p/m if your mortgage payments are no more than 600/700 p/m.

Good luck and if I am still here when you arrive, maybe we could meet up for a coffee.


----------



## Twain

Thank you all for the kind feedback.

I did read some post about cost of living. The one that's sticky.
I think that prices for 2008/2009 would be more of a guideline then elder prices?

I'll search more for the other prices I asked for.

I understand what you're saying about the mortgages and will look more into that. As I would be on a pension from the Norwegian Gouvernment I would think that my income was safe enough? And yes, a mortgage in a norwegian bank for a house abroad is not possible I think.

Is it the same difficulties when building up in the valley as down by the coast?
Or should I just drop that thought entirely?
I was going to rent in the first place to check out Torrox more before buying anyway.

Regarding Internet speeds (and availability) I got the price off telefonicas website but was asking because I didn't believe it would be so easy in Torrox compared to let's say Malaga. Maybe mobile broadband from Vodafone would be better?
(Sorry if this naming of companies violates forum rules, I'll check them again)

Internet access is of some importance. If not high speed, at least a steady connection would be necessary.

@jojo
If you can make it with children and dogs I would think I'll be able to make it too.
And SteveHall mentioned 1000€.
So this looks promising. (If I ever get a mortgage)

EDIT:
I was too late to reply, new post in the thread I see, so I edit my own post here.

@SunnySpain
I'll look into Istan, it's the one up in the valley from Marbella?

@Chica
Thank you for the coffe invitation and good advice about internet and costs of living.
I've seen a norwegian site (spaniahus) and been in contact with them before.
Are we talking about the same agent?
I didn't know that the norwegian expat community in Torrox was that numerous?

Thank you again for your answers.


----------



## Tallulah

Twain said:


> I'll see if anyone from Torrox is reading this later.
> 
> Thank you again for your answers.



Twain - I don't know if upon speed reading through the posts, you managed to catch Chica's reply to you (immediately above your last post). She's based in Torrox and has been for some time (6 years, isn't it Chica??) so I would regard her as an excellent source of information for living there from first hand experience.

Good luck with everything,
Tallulah.


----------



## Chica

Tallulah said:


> Twain - I don't know if upon speed reading through the posts, you managed to catch Chica's reply to you (immediately above your last post). She's based in Torrox and has been for some time (6 years, isn't it Chica??) so I would regard her as an excellent source of information for living there from first hand experience.
> 
> Good luck with everything,
> Tallulah.


Hi Tally,

Yes 6 years. 

Twain,if you have specific questions just ask and I will find out for you if I don't already know the answers.


----------



## SunnySpain

Twain said:


> I understand what you're saying about the mortgages and will look more into that. As I would be on a pension from the Norwegian Gouvernment I would think that my income was safe enough? And yes, a mortgage in a norwegian bank for a house abroad is not possible I think.
> 
> I recommend you RENT before you think of buying.
> 
> 
> Is it the same difficulties when building up in the valley as down by the coast?
> Or should I just drop that thought entirely?
> 
> I would drop the idea completely.
> 
> 
> Regarding Internet speeds (and availability)
> Internet access is of some importance. If not high speed, at least a steady connection would be necessary.
> 
> I don't know the answer, but I doubt you will get a fast connection.



I would also add that whilst Torrox has its own micro-climate, I doubt very much that its significantly better than many other places on the Costa.

Dave


----------



## Twain

wow, this is really nice.
I wasn't expecting answers so quick :clap2: Great forum!

I edit'ed my last post (habit from other forums not to write too many new ones).

Yes, I've read a lot and did see that Chica has been in Torrox for 6 years. 

I'll search more and ask later.

For now only question2 (marked Q2 in my first post) is the only one not answered but I'll search for it.


----------



## Chica

SunnySpain said:


> I would also add that whilst Torrox has its own micro-climate, I doubt very much that its significantly better than many other places on the Costa.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

All I can say on that is when it snowed 3 miles down the road in Nerja, we had none. On several occassions driving back from the airport we felt the change in temperature when approaching Torrox. Enough change to make comment about it. So, there is an element of truth in that statement, "Torrox. The best climate in Europe". Certainly it is from my our experience.


----------



## SteveHall

**Have you spoken to Nordea? They have arrangements with some of the Spanish banks (CAM for example) They should be able to give you facts. Although knowing Nordea they will charge you just for giving an opinion. (I could ask at Halden but I am sure you will be better asking for yourself. IAC I can put you in touch with mortgage brokers who can usually place anything with a significant deposit - possibly through a Japanese, Dutch or Luxembourg bank. PM nearer the time if you wish.)

Is it the same difficulties when building up in the valley as down by the coast?
Or should I just drop that thought entirely?
I was going to rent in the first place to check out Torrox more before buying anyway.

**Absolutely, your shout but I would ALWAYS rent first. 

Regarding Internet speeds (and availability) I got the price off telefonicas website but was asking because I didn't believe it would be so easy in Torrox compared to let's say Malaga. Maybe mobile broadband from Vodafone would be better?
(Sorry if this naming of companies violates forum rules, I'll check them again)

**30 years in telecom and I can tell you there is no rhyme or reason down here. I'll check in the office tomorrow what the max speed you can expect. I can tell you places 5 mins from Málaga airport where you can't get a consistent 1MB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't believe much you read on Telefonica's site about performance - anybody who has lived here two minutes has a "favourite" story. I am not a huge fan of Telia but they are angels compared to Telefónica. I'd even survive two rounds with Tele2 in Kista rather than dealing with Telefónica customer services. 

You are fine mentioning a name - you are not promoting it for your gain.

Internet access is of some importance. If not high speed, at least a steady connection would be necessary.

**Joking apart, I am sure you will find a solution.


----------



## Chica

Q2:
Water, sewage, garbage, electricity, insurance, tax, Internet connection.
Have I forgotten something?
Is there a place I can find those prices for Torrox? Or does anyone have an estimate.
Regarding the tax, any on the property? My pension from Norway?
Are Internet connections via the land line possible in all of Torrox? Or do I need to keep an eye on where I settle?
What speeds are typical available? Do you get the 10Mbps at around 30-40euros

I'll answer what I can. We have a 2 bedded so the costs should be similar. The figures are approximate:

Water: 20 p/m
Sewage: Don't know.
Garbage: 17 p/m
Electricity: 70 p/m
Insurance: Don't know
Tax:. Don't know
Internet: 50 inc landline p/m (for good fast connection) As I said there could be problems in the outback. I don't know what Mbps we have but it is good via Telefonica.
Tax on property: don't know.
Pension: ours is paid direct into spanish bank from UK. No prob's.

We rent so some questions I can't answer as they don't apply to us.


----------



## Chica

An aside to Telefonica. We can't fault our connection or service. It's very fast and hardly ever crashes. Seems other people have different experiences of them. The only complaint I have is the cost!!!


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> An aside to Telefonica. We can't fault our connection or service. It's very fast and hardly ever crashes. Seems other people have different experiences of them. The only complaint I have is the cost!!!


I'm saying nothing :yuck::spider:

jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

I have just got the office to do a ping test. The maximum Orange can offer is 3MB so I'd be suprised if you got significantly better than 1,5 on a consistent basis. The good news is that the exchanges are super digital and not just enhanced analogue so the worthy burghers of the town whose official web proclaims itself "Mejor clima de Europa*" can expect all the latest enhancements and consistent coverage. 

*Funny, I thought that was Svalbard!!


----------



## Twain

@SteveHall
I'll check in Nordea, it's my bank at the moment.
And I understand the problems related to a good net connection.

@Chica
Rent for 6 years?
Apartment or house?
Heard some bad stories about renting for so long some years ago so I didn't know that was an option.

Thank you for those numbers.
I saw a website yesterday with new apartments just est of torrox costa I think?
I'll try to find it again and look more into that.


----------



## SteveHall

Yes, Chica - that bares out what I found. Twain should get an OK speed ...at a price


----------



## Chica

I also must agree with Steve when he speaks of renting first. It's the only way to really get a feel for the place and define where you would like to settle. In addition, you can choose when to buy/ build: bide your time to take advantage of the financial climate .:eyebrows:. That may be next year????


----------



## Twain

A stable connection is prefered over high speed.
It would mostly be for keeping in touch with family/friends and keep me updated on my hobbies (satellite, music, photo, IT etc.)

I'll just see what my budget will allow at the time.

Renting for long term seems to be a good choise at the moment after what you're saying and chicha's experience.

If everything goes well I think that around this time next year I'll be able to take my first steps in Torrox.


----------



## Chica

http://www.propertysupermarketspain.com

This is the web site of the woman I was telling you about. I'm not making gains so will post it. Her name is Anna if you want to contact her. She also deals with long term rentals which may be of interest.

We have rented for 6 years without problems as long as you have a contract.


----------



## Twain

Thank you Chica, I'll look into that.
Also I was looking at some new apartments ready now in 2009 at Calaceite Residencial.
(Not allowed to posts links yet but google gives it to you)

This is great. Now I hav lots of new information to consider and think about.
You all have been of great help.
Looking forward to read more and talk to you all.


----------



## Chica

Here's another inmobiliaria that has been around for years. I know someone who has dealt with him and had no complaints. A very nice man and es muy quapo

PACO MOLINA inmobiliaria


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> .... es muy quapo


Thats the important bit 

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica

Calaceite is just down the road from me. They were supposed to be building a golf course there but I think that has gone on hold due to lack of finance. Also,...lol....a marina has been on the cards for decades and Calaceite MAY be the area in which they place it (if they ever get it started). For me, I would need a car to live there as it would be quite a walk into town, unless of course, you like walking. However taxies would not be a problem. The chances are that any property would be quite high up so lovely views but could be a bit of a pain to walk up.


----------



## Chica

jojo said:


> Thats the important bit
> 
> Jo xxx


I know!!! If only I was 30 years younger


----------



## SteveHall

Chica said:


> I know!!! If only I was 30 years younger


Just what Jojo was thinking


----------



## Twain

Sorry I don't speak spanish yet but I guess the comment on the man was a good one.
I don't need a golf course (wouldn't be able to use it) but it seemed nice.
I probably would need a car for most of the places anyway.

The prices was a bit high also I think? Or is that what I have to expect?


----------



## Chica

Twain said:


> Sorry I don't speak spanish yet but I guess the comment on the man was a good one.
> I don't need a golf course (wouldn't be able to use it) but it seemed nice.
> I probably would need a car for most of the places anyway.
> 
> The prices was a bit high also I think? Or is that what I have to expect?


LOL... the comment was "he is very handsome"!! And he is!! An addonis..lol

The price would have been set in the boom time I suppose. I don't know whether they are set in stone. I wonder if other agents are selling them too. Will have a look.
It's a very quiet area. If you want quiet then it would be a good place to live. I haven't been down that way for a while. I might take a trip tomorrow and see how it's coming along. For sure, you will have amazing views. I will take the camera with me so you can have a look see.


----------



## SunnySpain

Twain said:


> S
> 
> The prices was a bit high also I think? Or is that what I have to expect?



Yes, the prices seem very high, silly really, I doubt they will sell at those prices :lol:


----------



## Chica

SunnySpain said:


> Yes, the prices seem very high, silly really, I doubt they will sell at those prices :lol:


Certainly not at the moment!!! The prices were/are absolutely silly but it has been our own fault because we paid them and that sent the prices up. I have heard of under the table prices that have really come down by people wanting a quick get out. 

A studio appartment 6 years ago in this area was 60/70,000. Last year they were selling for 130,000€. That's double in 6 years. Looking in the estate agents they don't seem to have come down much. I think next year will be a good time to buy. They have to catch on sooner or later!?


----------



## SteveHall

That's very kind chica - and just goes to prove that we WILL pull out all the stops if we have complete and polite enquiries.


----------



## Twain

young at heart is what matters.
I'm looking for a quiet area yes.
And good to hear that the prices are going down.
It would be really nice to see some fresh photos. Thank you very much.

Just one thing.
I've got a large 50" plasma TV and a 5.1 surround sound system - like to watch movies in good quality both vision and sound.
Would this be a problem in the apartments usually? Or is it good isolated for sound?
Will I hear mumbling from the neighbours or is the build quality better than that?
(for me it seems that the walls in some photos are too thin to isolate sound good enough?)


----------



## Twain

SteveHall said:


> That's very kind chica - and just goes to prove that we WILL pull out all the stops if we have complete and polite enquiries.


Agreed, this was very a nice offer and I must say that so far this forum has blown my mind in welcoming me and fast feedback.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## SunnySpain

Twain said:


> young at heart is what matters.
> 
> 
> I've got a large 50" plasma TV and a 5.1 surround sound system - like to watch movies in good quality both vision and sound.
> Would this be a problem in the apartments usually? Or is it good isolated for sound?
> Will I hear mumbling from the neighbours or is the build quality better than that?
> (for me it seems that the walls in some photos are too thin to isolate sound good enough?)



lol

Maybe a Cave house would suit your needs


----------



## Chica

Just one thing.
I've got a large 50" plasma TV and a 5.1 surround sound system - like to watch movies in good quality both vision and sound.
Would this be a problem in the apartments usually? Or is it good isolated for sound?
Will I hear mumbling from the neighbours or is the build quality better than that?
(for me it seems that the walls in some photos are too thin to isolate sound good enough?)[/QUOTE]

Lol....well, in our block, we don't here much exept for when one neighbour is there. After only being here a few weeks I heard the kettle go on first thing in the morning, so I shouted, "and me"!!! It was not my other half at all, it was the next door neighbour!!! G only knows what she thought:behindsofa:

We too have sound surround. Due to this we don't have it so loud as to disturb the neighbours...it's not necessary with this. 

If you have someone above you, then it depends how respectful they are, moving furniture, wearing highheels etc but you will probably know all this.

The walls!!! That depends on the builder. They usually are very thin but we don't have a problem as not many of the owners live here. They just come for hols. July and August is a different matter. Very noisy. I, personally don't mind that for 2 months of the year. I livens the place up.

So, I don't think you will have a problem if most of the appartments are holiday homes. You may get a neighbour from hell!!!. It's the luck of the draw I am sorry to say


----------



## jojo

Twain said:


> young at heart is what matters.
> I'm looking for a quiet area yes.
> And good to hear that the prices are going down.
> It would be really nice to see some fresh photos. Thank you very much.
> 
> Just one thing.
> I've got a large 50" plasma TV and a 5.1 surround sound system - like to watch movies in good quality both vision and sound.
> Would this be a problem in the apartments usually? Or is it good isolated for sound?
> Will I hear mumbling from the neighbours or is the build quality better than that?
> (for me it seems that the walls in some photos are too thin to isolate sound good enough?)



Depends how loud you want to play it! Movies have their THX ref. which is always gonna be loud and most surround sounds have a default volume, but you could turn it down... not quite what you would want, but if you're renting for a short while and until you find somewhere more isolated??????


Jo xxx


----------



## Twain

lol fun stories here 
I must say that I've lived one place where you could hear the neighbours turn around in their bed - not pleasant at all.

I was not planning to take it with me for the rental period.
And I'm not holding a party for every new tune I play on it (or movie) - but the sub would make some deep vibrating noise. I don't know if that ever would be ok for the rest of the house. And I'm reasonable on the sound level.

Hehe, and a cave might just be the right thing haha no, I don't think I'll need that.

But it sure puts a house in a better position than an apartment.


----------



## jojo

Twain said:


> lol fun stories here
> I must say that I've lived one place where you could hear the neighbours turn around in their bed - not pleasant at all.
> 
> I was not planning to take it with me for the rental period.
> And I'm not holding a party for every new tune I play on it (or movie) - but the sub would make some deep vibrating noise. I don't know if that ever would be ok for the rest of the house. And I'm reasonable on the sound level.
> 
> Hehe, and a cave might just be the right thing haha no, I don't think I'll need that.
> 
> But it sure puts a house in a better position than an apartment.


Turn the sub-woofer down and stand it on a paving slab!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica

Heeeelp. Went for a walk (battery flat) and took some piccies. . For 30 minutes I've been trying to work out how to post the blooming things:noidea:

Can anyone help pretty pleeeease.


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> Heeeelp. Went for a walk (battery flat) and took some piccies. . For 30 minutes I've been trying to work out how to post the blooming things:noidea:
> 
> Can anyone help pretty pleeeease.


EXTREME...... ?????????????

Jo xx


----------



## Twain

Good advice.

I'm looking at some of the apartments I could find.
Seems most of them are with a bathtub instead of a shower.

No info on what satellites to get (or any other form of TV signals).
To recieve norwegian TV I'll need a large dish so that's out of the question for now.

I guess I'll see if I find a nice apartment to rent a year or so and use the time to look out for a nice house.


----------



## maro4me

hi i live in maro which i love bus ride away from torrox i love it here moved 4 times in 18 months but found the right place i find maro is very cheap my place is a penthouse apartment very large balcony for 300 my agent is very good only require one months rent and one months deposit good luck also german dainish swedish are living here its a quiet village with good bus route


----------



## Chica

Twain said:


> Good advice.
> 
> I'm looking at some of the apartments I could find.
> Seems most of them are with a bathtub instead of a shower.
> 
> No info on what satellites to get (or any other form of TV signals).
> To recieve norwegian TV I'll need a large dish so that's out of the question for now.
> 
> I guess I'll see if I find a nice apartment to rent a year or so and use the time to look out for a nice house.


We have a sky dish which is massiveand parked on top of the roof. Will yours be bigger than ours I wonder. 

If I can download these pictures, there are some nice appartments to rent or buy that have just been built. I know they are built like a brick outhouse because we watched them build them. I don't know the details of them but I have deliberately included the phone number in the photo. This may be a good rental for you. I would imagine that you could place a dish somewhere on the roof and take it with you when you buy. I don't know whether they come with a bathtub. The are just before Torrox Beach Club so in a nice quiet area view front line views.


----------



## mickybob

Chica said:


> Heeeelp. Went for a walk (battery flat) and took some piccies. . For 30 minutes I've been trying to work out how to post the blooming things:noidea:
> 
> Can anyone help pretty pleeeease.


Down load your photos onto your computer. Resize them to arround 600px wide, save them some where easy to get to ( new file on desktop). on thread go to reply/advanced, on top you'll see a paperclip, click that, a box will come up. At the top will be, Upload files from your computer, click this and search for the place you stored the pics. When you find them, click on what one you want to upload, Job done.:focus:


----------



## Chica

mickybob said:


> Down load your photos onto your computer. Resize them to arround 600px wide, save them some where easy to get to ( new file on desktop). on thread go to reply/advanced, on top you'll see a paperclip, click that, a box will come up. At the top will be, Upload files from your computer, click this and search for the place you stored the pics. When you find them, click on what one you want to upload, Job done.:focus:


Oooh thanks mickeybob. Will have a go. I hour later....... I may have them on here.

Ta muchly.


----------



## Chica

This one is the closest that we could get to Calceite as the security guard would not let us past.








This is down to the bottom of the road onto the Torrox Nerja beach road.







A view looking up the hill.







View towards Nerja at the bottom of the road.







View towards Torrox-Costa







The new appartments that are for rent or to buy.









Right. Fingers croosed all will go well.  Hmmmm. Not turning out very big but am sure you can enlarge them Twain.


----------



## Twain

Thank you very much Chica, nice pictures.
The view bring back good memories.

Yes, I Just click on the small pictures in the post and the larg one appears on my screen.

Where is the last one situated?
Do they have a website?

Regarding the sky dish, it would be enough to get sky (or bbc freeview) and it would allow me to practice my english aswell. But for the nordic feeds I would need around a 2-3meters dish (yes, hard to get those satellites from south Spain).

Before doing any serious enquiries I feel I need to get my budget set (later this year).

EDIT
For me it seems that I've enabled PM from anyone in this forum, if there's a problem PM'ing me, let me know.


----------



## Chica

Twain said:


> Thank you very much Chica, nice pictures.
> The view bring back good memories.
> 
> Yes, I Just click on the small pictures in the post and the larg one appears on my screen.
> 
> Where is the last one situated?
> Do they have a website?
> 
> Sorry, I see now that the default settins don't permit PM from other users, I'll change that now so that you all can PM me when needed.
> 
> Regarding the sky dish, it would be enough to get sky (or bbc freeview) and it would allow me to practice my english aswell. But for the nordic feeds I would need around a 2-3meters dish (yes, hard to get those satellites from south Spain).
> 
> Before doing any serious enquiries I feel I need to get my budget set (later this year).


The last one is situated opposite El Jimenez restaurant on the turn up to the wiggly winding road towards El Pino so not as far down as Calceite. All that I have for that is the phone number showing in the photo but I have seen 1 for rent before now. I'll have an ask closer to the time if you like. 
Here is a picture from behind. You may recognise the old all night disco building. It took the workman 3 days just to tile 1 roof of the appartments we'er talking about.. Great attention to detail.








Sky is no problem here.


----------



## Twain

Thank you. I'll put it on my list to take a look at later.


----------



## mickybob

Chica said:


> This one is the closest that we could get to Calceite as the security guard would not let us past.
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Fingers croosed all will go well.  Hmmmm. Not turning out very big but am sure you can enlarge them Twain.



They came out fine. Just double click on one and you get an enlargement come up.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Chica

mickybob said:


> They came out fine. Just double click on one and you get an enlargement come up.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks mickybob. Couldn't have done it without your help:clap2::clap2:

GO knows what piccies I'll be posting now


----------



## Chica

What info are you missing Twain?


----------



## Twain

Not sure if I miss any info. That's why I asked in the first place to see if I missed anything. And you gave many good advices here for me to sit back and think about.

You all have been very kind and helpfull.

Two things comes to mind.
Health care.
But I think that's covered as a "long holliday" ? Or how long can I stay as a tourist? (let's say I rent an apartment for 1 year, still a tourist?)
Or do I need to "move" to Spain in any way for that period?

And the rent itself, approx. how much is ok before I can considered myself ripped off 

The rest is now up to the norwegian bureaucracy to decide my budget and if I'm allowed to take it with me out of the country from day one.

And I'll hang around in here, I like the tone on this forum.


----------



## Chica

Twain said:


> Not sure if I miss any info. That's why I asked in the first place to see if I missed anything. And you gave many good advices here for me to sit back and think about.
> 
> You all have been very kind and helpfull.
> 
> Two things comes to mind.
> Health care.
> But I think that's covered as a "long holliday" ? Or how long can I stay as a tourist? (let's say I rent an apartment for 1 year, still a tourist?)
> Or do I need to "move" to Spain in any way for that period?
> 
> And the rent itself, approx. how much is ok before I can considered myself ripped off
> 
> The rest is now up to the norwegian bureaucracy to decide my budget and if I'm allowed to take it with me out of the country from day one.
> 
> And I'll hang around in here, I like the tone on this forum.


I can answer the one on rents. 

For a 2 bedded appartment you should not pay any more than €600 p/m. They are normally approx €500. Then there is electricity, water, rubbish (in some places). Some try to pass on the community charge which I refuse to pay or I ask them to reduce the rent to cover it (the owner would have to pay this if I didn't live in their appartment anyway and I think it's up to them to pay for the upkeep of the communal areas!). If you go for either a private one or from an agency it is normally negotiable.

The health thing, others know more than I so they may add to this. 

I can't see why you would have a problem getting you pension paid here. It certainly wasn't for us from the UK but your country may be different.:noidea:

Yes. stick around. Join in the fun if you like. You may find us a bit daft at times but hey, that's why we like this forum


----------



## Twain

Thank you, that was around what I was expecting it to be.
And thank you for that tip in the community charge.

Not sure if I would need a 2 bedded appartment. If only for a year and so looking for more permanent settlement I can do with less.

I like the humor you have in here. So I'll stick arround and get to know you better I hope.

EDIT
What about insurance?


----------



## Chica

Twain said:


> Thank you, that was around what I was expecting it to be.
> And thank you for that tip in the community charge.
> 
> Not sure if I would need a 2 bedded appartment. If only for a year and so looking for more permanent settlement I can do with less.
> 
> I like the humor you have in here. So I'll stick arround and get to know you better I hope.
> 
> EDIT
> What about insurance?


Hmmmm. I have never insured a rental property myself. My present landlord has insurance but I don't know if that covers our bits and pieces. Certainly they would need to cover the damage side of things, eg, flooding etc... ( I think!!??)


----------



## Twain

Yeah I guess that's normal.
And I won't have that many valuable bits and pieces there for that year so I guess I'm fine.

Whish I could just move today but there's a lot more paperwork for me to do here.
The reason for me not being able to take the pension with from day one would be that I'm young and on a pension because my health - just have to figure out some sort of deal there.


----------



## SteveHall

You can get house contents isurance very cheaply (by Scandi standards!) from one of the many national/international insurance companies.


----------



## Chica

What are you planning to do re: health cover Twain? Are you receivingm ongoing treatment?


----------



## Twain

Thank you SteveHall, I'll take a look at what they offer.

Regarding my health cover it's not something to get better from.
Today I'm just trying to accept to live with it.
After fighting with it for almost all my life I wasn't able to stay at work any longer.
Not a good feeling, I miss working and that social area.
And I know from previous experience that the climate in Spain does help.
But I do exercises every day.


----------



## Chica

Would a swimming pool be good for your condition? Do you need regular checkups
with the doctor or is your condition maintained?


----------



## Twain

A swimming pool would be good for my condition yes.
It's probably the best type of exercise I could get.
As long as it's not filled with chlorine to keep it clean, then I'll be red as a lobster.
And I don't need regular checkups with the doctor.
I got high liver values amongst other things but a blood sample to check it twice a year is enough and they should be back to normal within a year or so I hope.
But it's not needed as it's stable. It's just to see if it gets any better.


----------



## Chica

Ok. so somewhere with a pool would be good then albeit communal. They are normally clean as they have to be kept to a certain standard.

So, your medical bits and pieces won't be too much of a problem. That's good

Just get your paperwork sorted and it's all go then! :cheer2::tea:


----------



## Twain

Well I don't need a pool. I don't use it today, I'm using slings to train in instead.
(google for terapi master and you'll see what I'm talking about)

And now, it wont be much of a problem at all I think.

Yes, just sitting here surfing on where to live and figure out a budget minimum and waiting for the paperwork to finish.


----------

